# Wanted - Hilton Head - Sep 19 or 20



## racorby (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi...looking for a 2BR or 3BR for the week beginning September 19 or 20.  Would also consider less than a week or Panama City Beach.


----------



## PGtime (Aug 24, 2015)

PM sent

Paul


----------



## racorby (Sep 4, 2015)

*Still searching*

Hi...I am still looking for the Hilton Head area.  4-5 nights, up to a week.  2BR or larger.  Beginning 9/19-ish.

Thanks.


----------

